
Riak for Time Series - johlo
http://basho.com/products/riak-ts/
======
kylebrown
Is there a free/open-source download for RiakTS?

Or can anyone recommend something lighter-weight than full-blown Kafka etc.?

~~~
SEJeff
It isn't _near_ as scalable as Riak, as the so-called clustering tops out at 3
nodes, but Influx is very very nice if you don't put gobs of data at it:

[https://influxdb.com](https://influxdb.com)

Riak is one of those systems, where it really does scale out linearly.

~~~
pauldix
Things are actually about to get dramatically better for InfluxDB:
[https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/10/07/the_new_influxdb_storag...](https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/10/07/the_new_influxdb_storage_engine_a_time_structured_merge_tree.html)

~~~
im_down_w_otp
I'm not sure how that helps fix the HA/FT clustering setup?

I can hurl more data at the system and have it go unavailable during a
partition or lose updates when it heals?

------
bfrog
Fantastic, seems like Riak is becoming a bit more of a product family these
days

~~~
rch
I think it's always been used as such, but they're surfacing some common
integrations as 'products'.

------
timclassic
Does anyone know if this supports timestamps down to the microsecond, like
InfluxDB? The datasheet does not seem to contain this information.

------
helper
Are there any details about how this is implemented?

